
Trump campaign materials made in China despite anti-China stance - mosselman
https://www.newsweek.com/trump-keep-america-great-banners-are-made-china-1043692?piano_t=1
======
anoncoward111
The ol' "do as I say, not as I do" approach to parenting a nation.

